# Skippery 5-26-04 to 9-24-10



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Our beloved Skippery passed away this morning. She did not die alone, her best friend Nibbles was by her side. Skippery was a special bun, loved to be petted. If you stopped, she would not nip or dig on you - she would get in your face and stare at you until you started petting her again.

Her best friend was Nibbles a black Holland lop. They shared a large divided cage together. While they couldn't be in the same cage together they had to be next to each other. I had a couple of 2 inch square NIC panels between them. The squares were big enough that Nibbles could stick most of her head into Skippery's side and Skippery could stick her whole head into Nibbles side of the cage.

They would take turns sticking their heads through the squares and groom each other. Skippery was a bit ofsneaky stinker though, she would steal Nibble's toys and hay tubes through those big squares.

She loved her banana chips, parsley and greens. When it was treat time at night, she would stick as much of her face through the bars as possible to get at the banana chip.

Skippery we were fortunate to love you.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Dave...Skippery was a gorgeous lil girl...

Binky free little one..


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 25, 2010)

so sorry for your loss Dave. She was a beautiful rabbit. :rabbithopBinky free :rip:

Cyrstal


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2010)

Dave, I'm so sorry you lost you Beautiful Skippery.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge,:rainbow: Sweet Skippery.

Hugs to you and Wabbitmom.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2010)

Skippery was such a gorgeous bunny. I'm so sorry that she is gone. Binky free Skippery.


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 25, 2010)

so sorry to read about Skippery i know you will really miss her. :sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Susan and Patti. I appreciate your kind words.

We've been talking to Nibbles and giving her a litte extra attention. Hopefully today, or tomorrow I am going to do some cage rearranging so Nibbles has a room mate again.


----------



## Nela (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your beloved girl. She sure was precious. I hope Nibbles will be okay and not miss her too much.


----------



## countrybuns (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Skippery's passing. Binky free little one!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2010)

We're so sorry you lost Skippery Dave. She was a very gorgeous and special little bunny. Rest in peace little one and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Dave 

Binky free, Skippery!!
...we'll see you on the other side!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------

